# JBoss - Session / Entity



## Guest (13. Dez 2006)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit dem JBoss und den Sessions. Kenne Sessions leider nur von PHP. Im Internet wird man zwar schnell zu Beschreibungen und Bedeutung fündig, aber bisher habe ich nur englische Seiten dazu gefunden.

Mein Augenmerk liegt auf:
- Stateless Session Beans
- Stateful Session Beans
- Container Managed Persistence
- Bean Managed Persistence

Hat da vieleicht einer noch ein guten Link oder ein gutes Buch wo man sich schlau lesen könnte?


----------



## Kotelette (14. Dez 2006)

Hi!

Mein Tipp (ausser einem schicken Buch wie "J2EE und JBoss" von Torsten Langer http://www.amazon.de/J2EE-JBoss-Torsten-Langner/dp/3446405089)
mal wieder das J2EE-Tutorial von Sun:
http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/


----------



## minzel (14. Dez 2006)

Hey!

Hatte mich letztes mal vergessen einzuloggen wie ich sehe. Dank dir erstmal für das Feedback. Das Buch käme bei mir wohl als einziges in Frage. Englische Literatur nutze ich eig. nur / bzw. durch mein Mangel an Englisch-Kenntnisse nehme ich englische-Verweise nur wenn ich bereits in ein Thema eingearbeitet bin.

Für 50 Euro ist das Buch ziemlich happig. Allerdings hab ich mich eben mal informiert was der Inhalt von diesem Buch ist, und es sieht wohl so aus als ob auch genau das Beschrieben wird, was ich bräuchte. Hoffe das es kein Fehlkauf wird, aber glaub da wird mir auf die Kurze Zeit nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Danke nochmal für den Tipp.


----------



## Kotelette (14. Dez 2006)

Also es gibt da noch ein ähnliches, dessen Name mir aber nicht einfällt, das aber Kollegen von mir als "keine gute Investition" beschrieben haben :shock: 

Aber ich besitze das Buch selber und fand es gerade für den Einstieg (für mich in JSF und Entity Beans mit CMP etc) sehr gut.
Es ist sicherlich kein Werk zum Nachschlagen für jedes Problem, aber ich habe damit schon viel auf die Reihe bekommen ohne zu googlen...

Leider sind viele Bücher aus dem Informatikbereich ja nicht gerade billig (uns toppen wohl nur noch die Juristen).
Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich gleich eine Anti-Empfehlung loswerden: Balzerts "Grundlagen der Informatik"! Hat mich damals über 100 DM gekostet und mir nicht einmal genützt, steht also seit Jahren staubüberzogen im Regal...


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2006)

Vieleicht meinst du ja dieses Buch: http://www.amazon.de/J2EE-mit-Eclipse-3-JBoss/dp/3446227393

Dies hat bei Amazon auch relativ schlechte kritiken bekommen. Da schneidet das andere Buch was explizit auf JBoss und J2EE anspielt besser ab. Naja hab es mit mitlerweile bestellt  Der Preis tut wirklich schon etwas weh. Aber bald ist ja Weihnachten *g Und brauche es halt für ein Projekt.

Das gute evt. an der ganzen Sache ist: Das Buch gibts bisher nur zu kaufen. Konnte es jedenfalls in keiner der 15 angebotenen Hochschul-Bibliotheken in meinem Umkreis finden. So kann ich ja vieleicht bereits was neues zu dem JBoss schreiben.
Der JBoss hat mich bei meinen (nicht ersten) Anstrengungen eine J2EE App. aufzubauen sehr überrascht. Das Xampp mit Tomcat PlugIn war dagegen echt miserabel. Das hat den kauf dann doch noch den nötigen schubs gegeben


----------



## Kotelette (15. Dez 2006)

Hehe, genau das Buch meinte ich :bloed: 
Sehr schön!
Doku und Hilfe zum JBoss hab ich auch immer im Wiki unter http://www.jboss.org gefunden!


----------



## minzel (19. Dez 2006)

Habe nun erste Erfahrungen mit dem Buch machen können. Auch wenn ich kein Plan hab wie ich diese File-Deskriptoren und das XDoclet verwenden soll, sind doch im Buch recht ausführlich die Grundlagen für den JBoss erklärt.
Besonders gefällt mir das, dass Thema von Sessions recht umfangreich erklärt wird.


----------



## Kotelette (20. Dez 2006)

Infos zu Xdoclet und eine schicke Liste mit den möglichen Descriptoren:
http://xdoclet.sourceforge.net/xdoclet/index.html

Wichtig ist ja, dass es einen großen Unterschied macht, ob Du die EJB Spezifikation 2.X oder 3 nimmst...
Die 3.X Versionen von JBoss unterstützen die neue Spezi aber gar nicht glaube ich...

Jedenfalls macht das auch für die Javadoc-Kommentare für XDoclet einen Unterschied


----------



## minzel (20. Dez 2006)

Nunja, danke. Auf dieser Seite wahr ich schon.
Bei mir harpert es eher am elementaren. Also das Buch nutzt glaube 2.X, ich denke ma auch das es reicht. 3.X wird auch mit einem kapitel erklärt, aber dazu bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Muss erstmal schauen, wo und dann wie man sich mit xdoclet etwas generiert. Da es ja wohl wichtig ist für jboss um beziehungen herstellen zu können.


----------

